

Legacies undermine merit-based admissions - dstowell
http://www.reason.com/news/show/123910.html

======
daniel-cussen
It's weird how articles like this one get upvoted so much, but don't get
discussed. I looked for comments several times, and even though I read it and
thought about it, I was always hoping someone else had posted about it. I
guess it just speaks for itself.

~~~
mercurio
I wonder about this too. Sometimes you come across thought provoking articles
that cry out for comments, but there are none. If the article is already a few
hours old and fallen off the front page, and you do post a comment, it
probably won't get a response. This greatly decreases the incentive to comment
(since what you want in the first place is to discuss it with others).

I now try and leave a comment if I find a good article that has slipped
through the cracks.

